# Maginoo Tim Waid



## kailat (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello everyone, I caught wind that Maginoo Tim Waid and possibly GT Leo T Gaje was coming to Indianapolis, IN on NOV 19,20 2006.  But i have no contact info on this.. if anyone knows of who, what, when, where please let me know via email.  Like FLIERS etc....

kailat@officer.com

Thanks
Cory


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

If anyone has information on this as well please let all of us know.  Thanks.


----------



## kailat (Oct 10, 2006)

I appologize, for leaving the rest of ou out of the loop... Defenitly if anyone knows of the haps w/ this seminar im sure alot of people would like to know.  All i know is Craig Carpenter is the contact name..  However, his email address is non active or something.  I'll try to get his phone number or email here today or so.  He's one of my Past Guro's students so it shouldn't be that hard for me to get a hold of.. I just thought id' try here first.  The  minute i get all the 411 on this i'll post it for you all..  

Thanks

Guro Cory


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

That would be great Cory!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

That would be great, nice and close!

Jeff


----------



## kailat (Oct 10, 2006)

Im still digging guys... so far this is what ive come up with..

http://www.pt-go.com/training_cal.asp

 however, correct me if im wrong the 19-20 of NOV is a SUN and MON thats kinda odd for a seminar date huh?  Im curious if they got the dates confused and its supposed to be 18-19th????


----------



## kailat (Oct 10, 2006)

he's sending me all the info via email.. i should have the info soon guys.. bare with me


----------



## kailat (Oct 10, 2006)

HERE WE GO GUYS!!!



<B><U><FONT face=Arial size=2><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">NOTICE


----------



## kailat (Oct 10, 2006)

Well that didn't work..so i'll post manually here:

 WHEN: NOV 18th and 19th
  SAT 9am -5pm  SUN 9am-4pm
COST: $100 both days  $50 (pre reg by NOV 10th) or $120 /$60 at door

LOCATION : To be decided (contact Craig Carpenter at 317-529-1637) for more info on location 

BRING: rattan baston (pair) training blades, training blades, sparring hand /head gear if you have them..

hope this helps guys..

thanks
Cory
www.imaa.proboards20.com


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds good!


----------

